# AMAZING natural pro



## maxbrokeneck (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't post in this section for obvious reasons but I wanted to share an awesome female natty pro physique...

Patricia Beckman























That is all...


----------



## 2B1 (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm in love.


----------



## big60235 (Nov 16, 2011)

One if the nicest and most down to earth natty women's bodybuilders I've meet. She is beautiful and her twin sister Terri who competes in figure is just as nice and pretty.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Nov 16, 2011)

what a beautiful lady! omg!


----------



## Curt James (Nov 16, 2011)

YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Nov 16, 2011)

And here's her twin, Terri McBee: 





YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Nov 16, 2011)

Great shots. Thanks for posting!

Interesting that she has a twin in Figure.

And, yeah, Google is my hero. 

...





*L-R:* Terri McBee, Patricia Beckman

Patricia Beckman and Terri McBee, the incredibly gifted twin sisters who  are quickly shaking things up in the Natural Bodybuilding world.  Patricia is the reigning IFPA Yorton Cup champion and she has risen to  the top of the Natural Bodybuilding world in only two short years of  competition. Her incredible shape and conditioning is bringing Female  Natural Bodybuilding to a whole new level. Her sister, Terri, recently  began competing in Figure competitions and she has also gone all the way  to the top in a very short period of time. In her first year of  competition, Terri earned her pro card and won her class in the coveted  Yorton Cup. 

From *Twin Sister Champions, Patricia Beckman and Terri McBee : Natural Bodybuilding Radio

*There's an interview with the sisters at that link.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 16, 2011)

*L-R:* Patricia Beckman, Terri McBee




















Terri McBee








Patricia Beckman


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 16, 2011)

Breast implants = natural, hey?


----------



## Curt James (Nov 17, 2011)

^^^^ hatur 

And here's a shot I forgot to post:





*L-R:* (first image) Terri McBee, Patricia Beckman, unidentified friend

Note the difference between off season and contest shape and also note the difference that eyebrows make. Though twins, their different approach to brows really changes their appearance, imo.


----------



## heres2ferrari (Nov 17, 2011)

if thats natural all i can say is wow. i really didnt think a womans body would withstand that naturally without even having to do some drastic things naturally. the amount of protein and supplements, loss of period, not that she may mind. but id love to believe those first 2 pics are natural and i will for the benefit of the doubt. thats pushing the extreme natural and she doesnt have a big frame...


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow they are both are awesomely delicious.


----------



## onefastlady (Dec 17, 2011)

I want those legs!


----------



## juicespringsteen (Dec 17, 2011)

natty? hahaha look at the masculinazation that has happened between her past and present pics.. i wonder what that's from


----------



## lymbo (Dec 18, 2011)

Calves of Steel said:


> what a beautiful lady! omg![/QUO
> 
> I 2nd that! she is amazing


----------



## 1chance (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## GFR (Dec 28, 2011)

She is clearly using steroids and GH, but she looks great and not man like yet.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 28, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> She is clearly using steroids and GH, but she looks great and not man like yet.



She looks great but I'm certain she's using something. 

What people have to understand about "natural" is a competitor must test clean at the competition. Using short esters/ orals and stopping at the proper time and you'll test clean. It's harder to do this in sports with out of competition testing though.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 29, 2011)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 29, 2011)

They're _both_ mighty fine.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 31, 2011)

At the minimum some GH, Winny, and Clen.


----------



## lymbo (Jan 15, 2012)

does it matter? you guys all use if u cant get it...i know what it would have taken to do figure and its not in me..if they had bikini 5 yrs ago i would have jummed on it..


----------



## fit4life (Jan 15, 2012)

Damn CJ nice pics bro, u got the 411. Hell Ya!


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jan 15, 2012)

natty my ass! check out those jaw lines! def masculine


----------



## pokrzywaixv (Feb 9, 2012)

That's i want to be.


----------



## nick52 (Feb 9, 2012)

they are both awesome diet and training have to be spot, on but ill say they may be natural at the time of competition, but the  masculine look in there faces is a dead give away for steroid use


----------



## bjg (Feb 9, 2012)

define natural...if natural means  only at the time they test her then that is not natural to me. she is clearly not natural. 
she looks good as a bodybuilder but as far as beauty is concerned mmm i don't think so  female beauty is not exactly like that.


----------



## ctr10 (Feb 9, 2012)

she's ripped


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 9, 2012)

YouTube Video











I got the most natural boner watching this....^^^


----------



## Pony (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Melodie (Mar 28, 2012)

It's an amazing accomplishment to do all this natural. I'm very impressed


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 7, 2012)

Natural......sure. Seems pretty big and lean for natural. 

Anything is possible 

Not saying its all gear I realize it's hard work and diet for sure.


----------



## THEWIZARDOFKOZ (Apr 22, 2012)

juicespringsteen said:


> natty? hahaha look at the masculinazation that has happened between her past and present pics.. i wonder what that's from



you are correct sir!


----------

